# Netzwandler für Einsatzt in den USA benötigt



## Jens_Ohm (28 April 2008)

Ich habe da mal ein elektrotechnisches Problem.

Ein Kunde möchte unsere Kleinmaschinen in seinen Werken rund um die Welt einsetzten. Er hat zur Bedingung gestellt, das alle Maschinen baugleich wie die in der BRD ausgelieferten sind. So brauchen wir also Vorschaltgeräte die aus den vorhandenen Netzen, die in Deutschland üblichen 230 V 50Hz generieren. Nun haben die Leute bei uns für ein USA-Projekt (3 Phasen 480V 60Hz) einen Trafo ausgesucht der 230/60Hz zur Verfügung stellt. Dann habe sie einen Frequenz-Umrichter besorgt der aus 60Hz 50Hz macht. Dieser Frequenz-Umrichter ist für Motoren geeignet. Er gibt eine ziemlich zerhackte Frequenz aus. Damit kommen Netzfilter und Netzteile in der Maschine leider nicht klar. Jetzt herrscht Ratlosigkeit und ich solls richten. Ich habe damit leider auch keine Erfahrung und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch schon einmal mit dieser Problematik konfrontiert war.  Ich brauche eine saubere Sinuskurve. Wo findet ich evtl. Anbieter ?


----------



## wincc (28 April 2008)

für was brauchst du eine reine sinuskurve ?

also 90% der Bauteile vertragen 60Hz

habe auch schon maschinen nach usa geliefert 

trafo 480V > 400V  60Hz


----------



## Jens_Ohm (29 April 2008)

Wir bauen Prüfmaschinen um Oberflächen auf Anfälligkeit für Korrosion  zu testen. Der Kunde hat weltweit Maschinen im Einsatz. Damit die Prüfergebnisse überall gleich sind, sollen die  Maschinen alle baugleich mit denen sein die in der BRD stehen. Das heißt die Lüfter sollen gleich schnell drehen etc. was mit 60Hz evtl. nicht gegeben ist. Der Kunde besteht auf Baugleichheit. Somit muss für gleiche Betriebsbedingungen gesorgt werden.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Ventil-Spulen. Ich habe gelesen Trafos die für 50Hz ausgelegt sind, kann man bedenkenlos an 60Hz betreiben, umgekehrt soll es zu Überhitzungen kommen können. Verhält sich das mit Spulen genauso?

Ich habe mich damit nie auseinandersetzen müssen, kann sein das sich diese Fragen fachlich blöd anhören, aber ich weiß es einfach nicht besser


----------



## Basco (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

testet mal einen anderen Aufbau. 
Netzfilter -> Frequenzumrichter -> Trentrafo zur Spannungsanpassung (kein Spartrafo!!) und dann zu Eurer Maschine. Durch den Trenntrafo sollten die Störungen grösstenteils weg sein... So bauen wir unsere Netzsimulatoren für unsere Prüfstände, um alle möglichen Netzvarianten zu simulieren...

Gruss Sven


----------



## Jens_Ohm (14 Mai 2008)

Was ist denn an einem Spartrafo verkehrt?
Ich glaube nämlich es wurde einer eingebaut.
Brauche ich die vollständige Trennung?
Wie gesagt das Ganze ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.
Die haben einfach einen Spartrafo und einen Frequenzumrichter benutzt.
Das hat nicht funktioniert. Die von mir vorgeschlagene Lösung (die garantiert funktioniert) wird ungerne angenommen da teuer. Ich soll soviel als möglich von den vorhandenen Teilen verwenden. Ich versuche es jetzt mit einem Sinusfilter. Ist das jetzt wegen des Spartrafos zum Scheitern verurteilt?

cu jens


----------



## RH1973 (14 Mai 2008)

Ich würde versuchen nach dem Trafo eine USV einzubauen die Ausgangsspannung bei einer solchen (mit Trennwandler) ist genauer als das Netz selbst


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Mai 2008)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Was ist denn an einem Spartrafo verkehrt?
> Ich glaube nämlich es wurde einer eingebaut.
> Brauche ich die vollständige Trennung?


 
Aus meiner Sicht erreichst du mit einem Spartrafo keine Glättung der Amplitude. Das würde nur durch einen "richtigen" Trafo erreicht werden können (galvanische Trennung von Primär- und Sekundärkreis).

Zum Thema Ventilspulen, Schütze etc. : Warum werden die nicht mit 24V Gleichspannung betrieben ? Das würde sie Sache auch schon vereinfachen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 Mai 2008)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ein elektrotechnisches Problem.
> 
> Ein Kunde möchte unsere Kleinmaschinen in seinen Werken rund um die Welt einsetzten. Er hat zur Bedingung gestellt, das alle Maschinen baugleich wie die in der BRD ausgelieferten sind.



Die 24 Volt Idee war das erste was  Vorgeschlagen wurde, aber  es wurde  auf Baugleichheit bestanden.  Über den Sinn und Unsinn dieser Forderung habe ich mich schon mit meinem Chef gestritten. Aber Vorgabe ist Vorgabe. An den Maschinen dürfen keine Änderungen erfolgen.


----------



## Basco (27 Mai 2008)

Hallo, nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Der Trenntrafo ist nötig, um wie schon geschrieben, die Amplituden zu glätten und die Oberwellen herauszufiltern. Mit diesem Aufbau haben wir bei Messungen im Labor keinerlei schädlichen Auswirkungen mehr feststellen können. Eine Alternative wäre auch ein ein FU mit *allpoligen* Sinusfilter. Aber das geht nicht mit allen FU, da der allpolige Sinusfilter auch an dem Zwischenkreis angeschlossen werden muss.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Boxy (27 Mai 2008)

Wie währe es eigentlich wenn Motoren vorhanden, diese dann als 50/60 Hz generell auszuführen.
Die Netzteile von den Steuerungskomponenten (Computer) sind eh eigentlich auf 110/220 50/60Hz ausgelegt, wenn diese nicht wie z.B. Siemens auf 24V DC betrieben werden.

Dann ist eigentlich nur der Trenntrafo am Netzeingang nötig und der rest sollte gelich bleiben.


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (27 Mai 2008)

Zum Thema FU-hier ist zu beachten, ob der Fu es kann das eventuelle die Phasen nicht symetrisch belasten werden.

Ich habe in USA mal eine Motor-Generator-kombi eingesetzt. Komm nur gerade nich auf die genau bezeichnung. Liefert aber genau 50Hz in Sinus!

Gruss!


----------



## Jens_Ohm (29 Mai 2008)

Jester_Koblenz schrieb:


> Zum Thema FU-hier ist zu beachten, ob der Fu es kann das eventuelle die Phasen nicht symetrisch belasten werden.
> 
> Ich habe in USA mal eine Motor-Generator-kombi eingesetzt. Komm nur gerade nich auf die genau bezeichnung. Liefert aber genau 50Hz in Sinus!
> 
> Gruss!



Das wäre bestimmt interessant zu wissen.





Boxy schrieb:


> Wie währe es eigentlich wenn Motoren vorhanden, diese dann als 50/60 Hz generell auszuführen.
> Die Netzteile von den Steuerungskomponenten (Computer) sind eh eigentlich auf 110/220 50/60Hz ausgelegt, wenn diese nicht wie z.B. Siemens auf 24V DC betrieben werden.
> 
> Dann ist eigentlich nur der Trenntrafo am Netzeingang nötig und der rest sollte gelich bleiben.



Die Motoren können mit 60Hz betrieben werden, drehen dann aber schneller als mit 50 Hz. Da es sich um Maschinen handelt, die in der QS eingesetzt werden, sollen gleiche Bindingungen vorherschen.  Ein schneller drehender Lüftermotor  macht mehr Luftdurchsatz, somit ist der Test in USA nicht der selbe wie in der BRD. Ich darf keine baulichen Veränderungen an den Maschinen vornehmen (langsam scheint diese Vorgabe zu wakeln, da eine entsprechende Lösung wohl doch teurer ist als erwartet  )


Mein Chef fand unsere (die Techniker) Lösungsansätze  zu teuer (keine baulichen Veränderungen) und kaufte auf gut dünken Trafo und Frequenzumrichter. Das funktioniert aber nicht  und jetzt ist das Geschrei groß. Ich soll es jetzt für einen kleinen Euro richten.  Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob ich hinter einem Frequenzumrichter eine ganze Maschine und nicht nur einen Motor betreiben kann und wie ich den ganzen Wellensalat glätte. Ich fürchte mein Chef wird nicht drumherum kommen bei den Vorgaben einen externen Experten hinzuzuziehen. Ich habe schon einen Sinusfilter ausprobiert, es funktionierte besser aber es gab immer noch Störungen.  Das Thema ist nicht meine Sache, wie soll man denn bei so einem Ansatz eine vernünftige Lösung finden  (natürlich soll ich den vorhandenen Frequenzumrichter und den Spartrafo in meine Lösung einbeziehen, also "entstören")

Grüße jens


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (29 Mai 2008)

http://www.50hz.com/Solid/3ph5060.htm

http://www.elektromotoren.de/generator.htm

Links zu Lieferer


----------

